# My baby may have been bred



## RebelRat (12 mo ago)

*I received my 5-6 week old baby as a birthday present, this morning she is plumper, I raised rats but always separated the sexes so this wouldn’t happen. Anyone have experience in a baby having babies ? I don’t want to lose my sweet little girl *


----------



## RATBOI (12 mo ago)

I have no experience in this,but I know some people make a birthing tank thing but I would just go to YouTube and look also does she have a friend


----------



## RebelRat (12 mo ago)

RATBOI said:


> I have no experience in this,but I know some people make a birthing tank thing but I would just go to YouTube and look also does she have a friend


No no friend yet I was going to get two more, but I’m waiting to see if she gets bigger in the next week, if she’s bred would be do about the 19th February, that way she is away from others


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

She needs friends in all stages of life


----------



## RATBOI (12 mo ago)

Mkd said:


> She needs friends in all stages of life


I agree, you shouldn’t keep her separate just because you don’t want more rats


----------



## Little rat beans (12 mo ago)

Well if she is pregnant she'll definitely have plenty of friends. One of my friends used to breed rats, if she is pregnant she'll need her own birthing cage/tank which she should be put in around the 2 week mark. She'll stay in with the babies until they're ready to be separated around 5 weeks. I hope this helps at least a little


----------

